# I HAVE A PAGE



## AmateurPhotography

Hi there i have a beautiful facebook page dedicated to photos and photography, i am just an amateur but i would sure appreciate your support, give me a like, share my photos if you really really like them,
send requests to your friends to join me, like my page and stay with me
on this adventure, i would really appreciate that, that would help me a lot, 
this is the link  Amateur Photography | Facebook














And there is and will be much much more on there so help me grow and progress, with you i can do it


----------



## jcdeboever

I don't do facebook.


----------



## Piccell

Facebook is going away.


----------



## The_Traveler

You might consider that joining someplace new and, in your first post, inviting us to  go to your page and support you might be considered a bit rude.


----------



## Piccell

The_Traveler said:


> You might consider that joining someplace new and, in your first post, inviting us to  go to your page and support you might be considered a bit rude.


Yeah, letting others with the same interests know about your web page is rude. Everyone here is rude then.  Shame on you all!


----------



## Destin

Piccell said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might consider that joining someplace new and, in your first post, inviting us to  go to your page and support you might be considered a bit rude.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, letting others with the same interests know about your web page is rude. Everyone here is rude then.  Shame on you all!
Click to expand...


With that attitude, you won't last long here. Forums are great places to learn, but there is a process to doing so. Posting a link to your personal page as a new member without asking for specific feedback for it is generally frowned upon and viewed as spam. 

We love helping new members here, so long as they are respectful and show that they are here more to learn than to self promote. Self promotion is not the purpose of TPF. It also doesn't make sense to market your FB page to other 'togs who aren't even from your area. You generally want to develop a more local, non-photographer following.


----------



## astroNikon

Facebook?
Is that like MySpace?

It's all instagram here as we all upload instantly from our cell phones.


----------



## Piccell

astroNikon said:


> Facebook?
> Is that like MySpace?
> 
> It's all instagram here as we all upload instantly from our cell phones.


lol Instagram is horrible too.  Good one.


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> Facebook?
> Is that like MySpace?
> 
> It's all instagram here as we all upload instantly from our cell phones.



FaceSpace?  MyBook?  ChainLinked?  Instacrap?


----------



## Piccell

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook?
> Is that like MySpace?
> 
> It's all instagram here as we all upload instantly from our cell phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaceSpace?  MyBook?  ChainLinked?  Instacrap?
Click to expand...

yep, exactly, it's all more of the same drivel for folks without lives. heh


----------



## SquarePeg

480sparky said:


> FaceSpace? MyBook? ChainLinked? Instacrap?



Or as my mom calls it - MyFace.


----------

